# Butterflies flight feathers



## Laetha (May 19, 2015)

I recently noticed that on Butterfly my newest hen that her flight feathers on her left wing are not growing back. The feathers on her right side are growing great. When I got her from the store both sides looked rather bad as in part of the stem(?) of each feather seemed to just be sticking out. I know the store I buy from and they always are very careful when clipping their wings so I figured maybe it was something that happened while with the other budgies.

On the other end her health is great and she is very happy...minus when the spray millet disappears after her and Shout eat it all.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi can you possibly post a picture of the affected wing for us to see? This would be of great benefit. As it is we will be more or less be guessing:budgie:


----------



## Laetha (May 19, 2015)

If she will let me I will...then again I hope I can get a good enough quality one. I'll post one later today after work.


----------



## Laetha (May 19, 2015)

Got one...the best I could and I do hope the quality is good enough. I know gloves are the best to use to prevent them being scared of your hand but mine have a few snags in them and I really didn't want her claws getting stuck in them. I can say she was less than pleased with me for this but I really just want to know if those feathers will grow back. This side pretty much looks the same as when I first brought her home.

Picture quality looked better on my phone


----------



## Vargur (May 4, 2013)

Looks like she havent molted since her wings were clipped.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, her wings haven't grown back after they were clipped. I'm sure they will soon. Even if it looks like the other wing has moulted back and the other hasn't, remember that birds moult gradually, so they could grow back on one wing and grow back on the other later. She'll be fine


----------



## Laetha (May 19, 2015)

Oh trust me lol I know they molt...I get to clean that up a few times a day when they get to that point. I just never knew one could start growing back before the other but it does make sense. Thanks for the info all


----------

